# Which is a better ridge vent? Cobra or Owens Corning



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

My favorite is the Shingle Vent II from Air Vent Corporation @ www.AirVent.com 

As a similar comparible product, the Cobra Snow Country has a knock off quality very much like the Shingle Vent II.

I do not like ANY of the roll vent style products for various reasons.

Less NFVA on occasion.
Distortion due to nailing strength at different spots.
No external wind deflecting baffle.
Have had 4 instances in the early 90's with Roll Vent by Benjamyn Opydyke and Cobra Roll Vent, 2 with snow leaks and 2 with wind driven rain leaks.

Since 1991-1993, when I switched to exclusively using only the Shingle Vent II, there has not been one single complaint or concern.

They come in 4 foot length sections and are more ridgid than the roll vent style products, but do have a thicker visual appearance.

They do work very well though.

What have you considered for your Balanced amount of Intake Ventilation?

Ed


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

As you know Ed, we have had just the opposite for experiences in vented ridge. The 4 ft. ones have caused some trouble, but never a problem with Omni-roll. It does need good nailing though, otherwise it will stick up and be an eye sore. It vents the best also.

The 4 ft. ones with the baffles that look like a weak impression of cobra in them often clog up with dust real easy and don't vent very well. This is only in certain situations.

Air vent does make some nice turbine vents though.


----------

